# 02 F350 Timbrens or Air Bags



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I will be having my Fisher XV 8' 6" installed soon and I want to beef the front end up a bit. I use airlift 1000's on my F150 and have been very happy with them. The airbags for the F350 are about $100 more than the Timbrens. If money wasn't an issue which would you choose?

Little more info on the F350. It is a CC long bed diesel. I did have a meyers 8' on the F350 and only sagged an inch or two. The XV should only be about #100 more. Also it would be nice to level the truck out a bit. The F350 already has aftermarket springs on it that were built by a local shop Stanely Springs. Front should be #6500 springs.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

My buddy plows for me with a 1 ton crew cab short box 7.3 00' with a 9'2" boss V and his truck hardly sags at all when its up. We have a 03 3/4 ton with a 7'6" poly boss and it hardly touches that truck when its up. If you really feel you need extra suspension support, I would go with the timbrens. I used a set last year on my jimmy and loved them. I bet once you have the plow on you may change your mind though. The solid axle and leaf springs I think will make all the difference


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you, 

I will wait and see how it looks once the plow is on.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If you have "XX" code springs (leaf) then you should not need to do anything. Check your door build tag.
T.J.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

TJS;1318806 said:


> If you have "XX" code springs (leaf) then you should not need to do anything. Check your door build tag.
> T.J.


All the springs have been replaced on the truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1318136 said:


> I will be having my Fisher XV 8' 6" installed soon and I want to beef the front end up a bit. I use airlift 1000's on my F150 and have been very happy with them. The airbags for the F350 are about $100 more than the Timbrens. If money wasn't an issue which would you choose?
> 
> Little more info on the F350. It is a CC long bed diesel. I did have a meyers 8' on the F350 and only sagged an inch or two. The XV should only be about #100 more. Also it would be nice to level the truck out a bit. The F350 already has aftermarket springs on it that were built by a local shop Stanely Springs. Front should be #6500 springs.


Run the air bags, it's well worth the money.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

kimber750;1318830 said:


> All the springs have been replaced on the truck.





BUFF;1319670 said:


> Run the air bags, it's well worth the money.


If they fit. If the springs have been replaced, odds are they're not going to be the same height as factory springs, so an airbag kit may not bolt up. If that weren't the case, my recommendation would be air bags as well, I love them on my Fords. Timbrens replace the bump stop, and again, may be ineffective if the truck has a spring lift. 100 lbs isn't going to make much of a difference. If you were happy with how the truck handled a plow before, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1319670 said:


> Run the air bags, it's well worth the money.


I have been very happy with the ones on the F150. That is why I have been thinking of adding a set to the 350.



wizardsr;1319885 said:


> If they fit. If the springs have been replaced, odds are they're not going to be the same height as factory springs, so an airbag kit may not bolt up. If that weren't the case, my recommendation would be air bags as well, I love them on my Fords. Timbrens replace the bump stop, and again, may be ineffective if the truck has a spring lift. 100 lbs isn't going to make much of a difference. If you were happy with how the truck handled a plow before, I wouldn't worry about it.


Good point, truck sits maybe 2" higher than stock. If I do decide to get the bags I will have to call to find out if this will matter. Hopefully I will have the plow on in a week or so and I will decide then. I can't remember what the rating on the rear springs is but I have put a ton and half of pellets in it and it doesn't even hit the helpers.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I assume your looking at the Firestone Bags, if so the same kit is used for stock ride height up to 4" lift.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1319894 said:


> I assume your looking at the Firestone Bags, if so the same kit is used for stock ride height up to 4" lift.


Was actually looking at Loadlifter 5000's from airlift.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we dont run eathier we just run heavier springs never had good luck with the air bags


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

kimber750;1319889 said:


> I have been very happy with the ones on the F150. That is why I have been thinking of adding a set to the 350.
> 
> Good point, truck sits maybe 2" higher than stock. If I do decide to get the bags I will have to call to find out if this will matter. Hopefully I will have the plow on in a week or so and I will decide then. I can't remember what the rating on the rear springs is but I have put a ton and half of pellets in it and it doesn't even hit the helpers.


Look up the install instructions online. It will tell you what the distance needs to be between the frame and spring pack, take a measurement and see if they'll work. Thumbs Up I really like the airbags on our plow trucks. The 2 leaf spring front superduties have them and we really only ever need to inflate them about 1/2 way, they have tons of capacity, way more than we need even for the blizzards. The coil rite bags on the newer super duties help too, but they only have 1000lb capacity at a max 60 psi, so we end up upgrading the coils anyway.


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

*I would probably use Timbren*

Hello,

In the shop here we definitely install both according to customer preference. This 02 F350 Timbren will work great for you and the nice thing is you do not have to air up and down. That is normally how I try and make my customers decide between the two. If you are extremely concerned with the ride quality, why not use the Firestone 2223, but if you just want to add some additional load support, not sag, and protect your springs, then go with the timbren as it is easier install and easier maintenance.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------

